# Anyone snowed in?



## lizflowers42 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey East-Coasters, hope you are all safe!  What are your blizzard plans for the weekend?  Luckily where I live we have about 6-8 inches on the ground and not getting lake effect this weekend as far as I can tell.  I am planning to capitalize on all the freshly fallen stuff and making more "snoawp" this weekend, along with using my porch as a place to non-gel!


----------



## yadonm (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in Buffalo, New York area and we've only got about 8 inches or so but it's cold so Im going to stay in and soap to my hearts content.  I may gather some snow to use in my soap just because I can but I would have to go outside to do that so maybe not!


----------



## savonierre (Jan 3, 2014)

We got dumped on last night here too..


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 3, 2014)

It's heading my way tomorrow night.  I like this stuff, but I don't like when I cannot get out!


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 3, 2014)

No snow here, but we are seeing highs in the double digits BELOW zero.


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, -31C here with the windchill.  Too cold to snow! Best wishes to those who are currently getting pummelled by this storm system.  The big news here was that on 01 Jan Canada was colder than the South Pole and Winterpeg was colder than Mars.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 3, 2014)

Ontario and on sunday is going to be ten inches of snow :cry:


----------



## Lin (Jan 4, 2014)

I actually miss getting Lake effect snow. I really loved snow, so beautiful. And its prettier when it snows more frequently so you have nice white tops instead of dingy grey haha. But then I'm probably better off with the less snow, its a huge pain in the butt getting through slushy parking lots in a wheelchair. I just got some new tires with a bit of tread on them though which is helping! My old ones were rather smooth which results in less rolling resistance, but I ended up spinning out on some surfaces!


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally, I would rather deal with no snow at all and have the hassle of falling coconuts instead.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 4, 2014)

-39 to -50 all week. Warmed a bit last night so a blizzard with strong southerly winds set in. Two more feet of snow and 4ft drifts. "We ain't going nowhere." I'm inspired to make OMH soap so will send in my orders and head downstairs to clean-up and reorganize my workshop. Got hubby motivated to make me another 5lb 3" pvc pipe mold, which will give me 4 total and another 5lb loaf mold. BTW, I'm using thin acetate to line my pipe molds and they work beautifully. I also have plastic bags for 3" pipe molds from Chestnut Farms. They work beautifully and they're cheap and service is very fast. You slide your soap out of the mold and peel off the liner.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 5, 2014)

8:30am EST...more on it's way!  Anyone need soft water for soap


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 5, 2014)

CaraCara said:


> Personally, I would rather deal with no snow at all and have the hassle of falling coconuts instead.



I keep telling my mother that she had better appreciate how much I love her. My job is in FL and I telecommute from WI. this is not looking like the right choice today.


----------



## Lin (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sad, we didn't get much where I'm at. I'm currently at my bfs place in Bloomington, so its a good place for me to be snowed in at. And we can make soap with the time. But nooo, we don't get the pretty snow (only a couple inches), just the bitter cold and wind


----------



## kazmi (Jan 5, 2014)

We only got about a foot and a half of snow today but now the cold bitter wind is picking up.  It's howling outside.  Tomorrow's high isn't supposed to get over zero.  We lost power a couple of times but fortunately not for long.  I'd have to make soap without a SB  LOL  Got two batches in this weekend.  Got a 'snow day" off tomorrow so I may make a castille like everyone else is for their 2014 soap.


----------



## kazmi (Jan 5, 2014)

lizflowers42 said:


> 8:30am EST...more on it's way! Anyone need soft water for soap


 
Liz I took a similar picture this morning of my backyard/deck.  I should post it - you'd think it was the same picture!!!


----------



## kazmi (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz Jenny said:


> -39 to -50 all week. Warmed a bit last night so a blizzard with strong southerly winds set in. Two more feet of snow and 4ft drifts. "We ain't going nowhere." I'm inspired to make OMH soap so will send in my orders and head downstairs to clean-up and reorganize my workshop. Got hubby motivated to make me another 5lb 3" pvc pipe mold, which will give me 4 total and another 5lb loaf mold. BTW, I'm using thin acetate to line my pipe molds and they work beautifully. I also have plastic bags for 3" pipe molds from Chestnut Farms. They work beautifully and they're cheap and service is very fast. You slide your soap out of the mold and peel off the liner.


 
Miz Jenny I bought the same bags from Chestnut Farms and didn't use them.  They didn't seem to fit my 3" pvc pipes very well so I was afraid of getting the wrinkle look on the sides of my soap.  Do they fit better once you have the soap poured in them?  Do you get wrinkles in your soap from them?


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 5, 2014)

kazmi said:


> Miz Jenny I bought the same bags from Chestnut Farms and didn't use them.  They didn't seem to fit my 3" pvc pipes very well so I was afraid of getting the wrinkle look on the sides of my soap.  Do they fit better once you have the soap poured in them?  Do you get wrinkles in your soap from them?



I pull the open end up over the lip of the pipe about an inch and secure with masking tape. I pour at light trace and tap it down occasionally to fill out any wrinkles. I prefer using the acetate but when I'm using all the pipes I also have to use the bags. With the acetate, I scrape after each batch and wash after a few batches.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 5, 2014)

I am in NC. May just get a little rain/ snow tomorrow. It is just going to create more problems with black ice. Tuesday the high is forecasted at 26 degrees F.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 6, 2014)

The high in Anchorage today was 34. At 9 pm, it is 30 with clear skies.  Kinda fun watching all this chaos from afar.  

Be warm my friends!


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2014)

Frozen in, but not snowed in. I'm hoping my business will close tomorrow. It really seems dangerous to keep things open tomorrow if they do not need to be. More dangerous to be driving and out in this type of could than with snow on the roads. One breakdown or fender bender and you'll freeze your can off, literally.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 6, 2014)

It's not cold enough in south west England for snow, but we are experiencing awful storms, unusually high tides and huge amounts of flooding and damage. It's my first day back at work this morning and I don't want to leave the house!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 6, 2014)

No snow for me, I'm in Florida 
Hope y'all stay safe though.


----------



## Lin (Jan 6, 2014)

3 degrees out here. Supposed to drop down for a high of -11 tomorrow. The low is -14.


----------



## AKjulz (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's my outdoors.  Should be getting a few inches tomorrow, but at 36f today it was nice and warm


----------



## renata (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh is that a moose?

I hope you're all ok.
Here in central Europe we have +10 degrees Celsius, very unusual for this time of year. I have to be honest...I miss snow


----------



## Dahila (Jan 6, 2014)

25 cm at least of snow,  -10 now with the wind chill of -20, and city plower just came)) the wind chill is going to be -31 on evening
The moose )


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 6, 2014)

We definitely got snowed in! Most of the state is under an emergency! We were under a blizzard last night and this morning!


----------

